# Help with shark bait



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

A buddy and I have been shark fishing all summer and have had, I would say, little to medium luck. We have been fishing with bonita from the bait shop and have had a major problem with our bait being shredded by bait fish and crabs before a shark could ever get to it. We have used sting ray when we catch them or a near by fishermen gives them to us (thank you to those who have donated) and it has worked well. If they are the best bait, where does everyone go to get them?

My biggest question is, what does everyone use for shark fishing as bait and alleviate said problem? Does everyone have the same problem and just deal with it as we have all summer? I would like to think there would be a way to get around it but cant figure out one (hence this post). I've noticed that the freshest bait seems to work the best no matter what it may be but can't always bank on getting some.

Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

I see big stingrays cruising the beach right below that ledge where the waves break on the beach every morning at sunrise. Usually they are followed by smaller stragglers as well. I mean their wings literally brushing up against that little shore ledge in inches of water. Smaller ones are easily spotted in this same way around sunrise, though they seem more likely to be sitting in ambush than cruising like the big ones. The higher the Sun gets in the sky the less I see of them. So, walk down the beach at sunrise with polarized glasses and you should see them.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have seen stingrays for sale at Tightlines. I don't shark fish but have you thought about getting your bait either further or closer to shore? Maybe it is not completely a bait problem.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you don't want to worry about having to catch your bait, stop by Tight Lines! John is a super nice dude & usually has cownose rays on hand for $15 a piece. Hooked up to a stud bull shark on a cownose wing from Tight Lines last night but circumstance led to a breakoff...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Honestly ive seen sharks caught on most of everything. They really arent the pickiest eaters.


Here's some Ive personally seen work. Head / carcass
Pin fish
Blue fish
White trout
Lady fish
Red fish 
Stingray 
Spanish mack
Amberjack
Snapper
Bonita
Only a shark has a taste for all the above and more hahaha

Right now if I were to fish for sharks in the bay id use Stingray but if I was in the surf id use Bonita


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the same problem with the Bonita. The crabs tear them up.
I've heard that if you put them in panty hose, it keeps them from getting at it. I'm trying it tomorrow.
I've fished with rays, bonita, mullet and bluefish.
My best luck so far has been with Blues and mullet.
I think its more of being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

We've just kind of made the commitment now to fish for rays a few days before we go sharking. Everyone else as well as we have had better luck with the sting rays. We went to the end of ft Pickens and walked around to the pass early in the morning and you can literally just throw some cut bait in front of them and they'll eat it. Some won't but it seems like most will. We must have seen at least 10 of them coming across the sandbar on ft Pickens in a matter of 2 hours.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Fished Chicken bone last night. The surf was too bad on the ocean side.
Not a click on some large bonita. The panty hose trick doesn't work by the way. The crabs eat right through. I think it might have helped a little, but not worth the effort.


----------

